# Bread flour from Sam's Club



## LadyCook61 (Feb 26, 2008)

bought the  big bag of bread flour , I find it works well for breads , pizza dough etc.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 26, 2008)

Lady;
   Her Highness recently dispatched me to purchase three more storage containers for flour as we have found ourselves in posession of 5 different kinds. AP, AP self-rising, unbleached, whole wheat and bread flour. I agree that bread flour does produce a fine pizza dough.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 26, 2008)

BubbaGourmet said:


> Lady;
> Her Highness recently dispatched me to purchase three more storage containers for flour as we have found ourselves in posession of 5 different kinds. AP, AP self-rising, unbleached, whole wheat and bread flour. I agree that bread flour does produce a fine pizza dough.


 
what do you use for storage containers?  hubby wanted to use container from cat litter but use 2 plastic bags in it for storing flour.  I refuse that because I don't think kitchen plastic garbage bags are food safe nor the cat litter container! I'm still waiting to get to the store to ask the deli if they had any empty food containers.


----------



## Wart (Feb 26, 2008)

From hunting, 'garbage bags' are food safe as long as they don't have scents and germicides and such.

OTOH, things may have changed and I just don't know it.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wart said:


> From hunting, 'garbage bags' are food safe as long as they don't have scents and germicides and such.
> 
> OTOH, things may have changed and I just don't know it.


 
I like to make sure the bags are food grade or food safe.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 29, 2008)

Sams club has 5 gal food safe plastic tubs/buckets with lids @ about $5.00 ea.or try your local restaurant supply house.  I have 2, 1 one gallon and 1 5 gallon I use to rise my dough in they are clear with volume markings on them


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Sams club has 5 gal food safe plastic tubs/buckets with lids @ about $5.00 ea.or try your local restaurant supply house. I have 2, 1 one gallon and 1 5 gallon I use to rise my dough in they are clear with volume markings on them


Unfortunately the sam's I go to, does not have them.  I will have to check the restaurant supply.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't have the luxury of enough space to store a 25-lb bag of flour - I just get the little 5-lb bags. I open and pour them into square polycarbonate (clear) 8-qt plalstic storage containers that I got from a local restaurant supply. For 25-lbs - you would need 2 of the 22-qt (5.5-gal) containers. 

I like the square better than the round containers because they are a more efficient use of space ... a square container as wide and high as the diameter and height or a round container will hold about 1/3 more in the same space.

And, I like the clear because it doesn't take any effort to look at it and see how much is in the container.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> I don't have the luxury of enough space to store a 25-lb bag of flour - I just get the little 5-lb bags. I open and pour them into square polycarbonate (clear) 8-qt plalstic storage containers that I got from a local restaurant supply. For 25-lbs - you would need 2 of the 22-qt (5.5-gal) containers.
> 
> I like the square better than the round containers because they are a more efficient use of space ... a square container as wide and high as the diameter and height or a round container will hold about 1/3 more in the same space.
> 
> And, I like the clear because it doesn't take any effort to look at it and see how much is in the container.


thanks for the information and suggestions and the link.


----------

